# Looking for Katt.



## ian (Apr 11, 2017)

Can trade tbt.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey there. Unfortunately we do not allow amiibo cards, or anything else that has a real life monetary vaule to be traded for TBT bells. I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread, however you're welcome to recreate the thread once you've reviewed our rules for the amiibo Card Post Office. Thanks 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?335075-Amiibo-Card-Post-Office-Rules-amp-Information


----------

